# Anyone ever heat pressed on 95/5 Poly-spandex?



## Icee (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey everyone!
Has anyone had experience heat pressing HTV on 95/5% poly-spandex?


I recently took my first heat press and really want to do an a good job on these and not ruin his limited garments. Ive looked online but cant find and info on this specific blend.


does anyone have any experience on the Time, Temp, and pressure? 



Any brands i should use?


I found Chemica's Hotmark Revolution product. will this work?


https://www.heattransferwarehouse.c...st&utm_campaign=HTVGuide%20Hotmark Revolution


thanks for any feedback! i appreciate the help!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Because of the spandex you might want to use a material that has some stretch to it. They have both Siser and Thermoflex in a stretch version at HTW. 

What kind of garments are these? Are they going to be tight fitting?


----------



## Icee (Sep 28, 2019)

binki said:


> Because of the spandex you might want to use a material that has some stretch to it. They have both Siser and Thermoflex in a stretch version at HTW.
> 
> What kind of garments are these? Are they going to be tight fitting?


thanks for the response!


They are dance robes that dancers will wear before and after they perform to keep warm and such. let almost look like silk and I'm pressing the logo on the back of them. I'm not sure if stretching will be much of a concern because of what they will be used for. 



What do you think?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would go with a normal HTV then. Stretching is the only thing you would use the other for. If you want to go low temp, that should be fine since they have a satin finish.


----------



## Icee (Sep 28, 2019)

ok thanks! so i should be ok with the low temp chemica option then!


I really appreciate the help!


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

For poly-spandex material refer to these guidelines:-
Temperature – 350 °F
Time – 10 to 12 seconds
Pressure-Firm


----------



## Icee (Sep 28, 2019)

davidjhn127 said:


> For poly-spandex material refer to these guidelines:-
> Temperature – 350 °F
> Time – 10 to 12 seconds
> Pressure-Firm



ok awesome thanks for that! 

What HTV would you use for this material?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Icee said:


> ok awesome thanks for that!
> 
> What HTV would you use for this material?


He is giving you terrible advice. Don't follow it. 

You have to follow pressing instructions that come with whatever vinyl you choose. Most vinyls pressed at 350F will ruin your garment.


----------

